# Flying-Travel Case Question



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I had an opportunity arise to hunt out of state and we are flying (one carrier). I have never flown with a firearm before, so I need to get a case- in the next week. Need something strong enough to protect the gun, but not break the bank. Any recommendations on a case?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Got a 4 gun case you can borrow, put you and your party's guns in it... its pretty heavy duty (SKB brand). Come look it over. Can pack 2 easily or 4, I wouldn't go just one though, it needs a gun on each side to hold everything tight. Hope the keys are in the case lol.

Edit, it looks like this one:

http://www.skbcases.com/sports/sku.php?cat=9&pid=41

-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I appreciate the offer. The rest of the party will be fishing only, so 4 guns might be a little too big. I'll see what I come up with and maybe come take a look. Thanks again.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you checked the airline that you will be flying with and see what their regulations are? I would also do a search and see if there have been any complaints about how they handle firearms. 

I am planning a trip to South Africa next year and it is surprising at how the airlines handle your firearm luggage. I did a couple of searches on flying with firearms and found out that you don't want to use a TSA lock on the case but one that only you can open. Then when you check it in make sure that there are no problems with it before you head to the gate and if a inspector calls you to unlock it then it should be you that unlocks it and not the inspector. I also know that years ago they suggested that you take the bolt out of your rifle if a bolt action and carry it in your regular luggage. That way if someone happens to take your rifle home it is worthless to them unless they send it back to the factory to have a new bolt fitted. 

There is a lot of good information by just Googling "flying with firearms"


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

There really isn't anything to discuss, slam dunk on the Plano All weather tactical. I just bought one of these in the larger case, but here is the regular size. There are several places around that stock these, free two day shipping if you have Prime, I could use my account and send me a check if you prefer. Extremely easy to cut out custom to your rifle or just leave it as a universal case. I love mine, it has the pressure release and everything that the Pelican has at 40% of teh price. http://www.amazon.com/Plano-108421-Guard-Tactical-42-Inch/dp/B0029KDHRM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1409196929&sr=8-3&keywords=plano+gun+case


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

I fly pretty regularly (5-6 times a year) with firearms, usually to Alaska or the East Coast. I have the two gun version of the SKB case that DallanC has and it has worked great. The roller wheels make it easy to move around and the luggage apes haven't destroyed it or the contents yet. That being said, I do like the looks of Huge's case. That looks pretty sweet. Can it hold more than one gun?

As for the other points, I find it's quite easy to travel with guns. I haven't really traveled to gun unfriendly areas though, like California or New York. As the others have said, the airline and TSA will make you open it and make you lock it. They only look to make sure there's nothing explosive hidden in the case and that the gun isn't loaded (but they can't and won't touch the gun. If they can't tell it's unloaded immediately, they'll ask you to show them the gun is unloaded.) You can keep your ammo in the case too, but it needs to be in a factory box or reloading box. No loose shells. You have to sign a form stating the gun is unloaded and you stuff the form in the case. Under no circumstances should an airline employee or TSA ever touch any gun in your case without your permission!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mtnbeer said:


> That being said, I do like the looks of Huge's case. That looks pretty sweet. Can it hold more than one gun?


NOt sure on the regular size, but mine is like the 52" to fit the 26" barrel and it can fit my big rifle with an AR and the kid's cricket on top of that with a sheet to keep them from scratching each other. It has the top foam adhered to teh top and the bottom foam adhered to the bottom and the middle foam that you can cut out to fit a rifle custom to its dimensions, so lots of vertical space.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys, and the offer Huge. I'll do a touch more research and decide.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Plano, SKB and Pelican are all good choices and in my opinion plastic is a must! I swear the airline baggage lurches see every gun case as a challenge. The airlines have had to reimburse me for Zeiss scope, a ruined case and another time a wooden stock. My friend and I returned from Alaska one time to find the corner of my aluminum case damaged so bad I couldn't open it. His gun barrel was poking three inches out of the end of his WallyWorld case. We both bought plastic cases and never had any more trouble.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

SKB or Pelican hold up the best. Well worth the money and piece of mind.

In the USA I have not had any problems flying. The only thing that I have done different then what others have said is my ammo is in a different suitcase and not with my firearm. Not sure whether it was just me or if I was told to early on. 

I have had some pretty interesting and ignorant questions from airport personal though. One of the best ones was she thought my choke tubes were ammo and ask if my disassembled shotgun was loaded.

Partner I was traveling with had two aluminum cases destroyed. One going down and one coming home. He switched to a SKB. Mine is the shorter version and he bought the longer version so he did not have to disassemble his gun. Mine fit better in the rental car and moving about the airport was easier.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Mike,
the plastic Plano will work and in some case better than the high dollar aluminum because my aluminum came back looking like it had been run over. I have locks on my aluminum that are combo but last time I flew with them TSA told me not to lock them. Some airlines make you separate the bolt from the gun and others do not. Bring a roll of ankle tape or good duck tape and tape the hinges, latches corners and around the case so that it won't open up should the handlers nock off a latch or a hinge. Plano's have pins that vibrate out so make sure you tape those our put a gob of glue on both ends to keep them from walking out and tape. My bow case is a plastic Plano. Contact your airlines for their firearm policies. And if you are traveling out of country you may need special permits or transporter credentials. If I can help you with anything give me a call. Big


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Pelican is the way to go if you plan on flying with your weapons. They are a bit pricey,but a lot less expensive than having a hunt ruined by a damaged weapon.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder how any rifle ever survived back in the day before injection molded plastic cases and all you had was a aluminum case with some foam inside. Or even before then when wood was used.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought a large Plano AW double rifle case and it worked perfectly. Flying with it was simple and it came back from the trip looking almost new. Thanks for the recommendation. Dick's Sporting Goods carries them if anyone was wondering.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Packout said:


> I bought a large Plano AW double rifle case and it worked perfectly. Flying with it was simple and it came back from the trip looking almost new. Thanks for the recommendation. Dick's Sporting Goods carries them if anyone was wondering.


Sounds great......now we just need some pics of your trip Mike.;-)----SS


----------

